# Will he survive?



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi,

3 weeks ago, my 2.1 panguana lamasi laid 1st clutch for me. This was the first clutch ever in my life I left it in the film canister for two more days and then pulled it out. There were 2 eggs, one was good and seemd to develop well. Until 3 days ago when i made i big fault :X i dropped the egg on the ground while moving it and while i was trying to move it back on the dish i squeezed it and the tad got hatched this way. I have put him in a deli cup with small amount of water. The problem is that he does not act like living althought he is alive. He does not swim at all, just all day long stays in the same position, when i tried to gently touch it, it does not respond, i can flip it on its back and nothing happens, i tried this more than once, but every time when i look back /20 mins or so/ its back in the physiological position/eyes up/. I have tried to irritate it little harder than just gently touching it, when i do this it obviously moves. 
It does not eat at all, or i just did not see it.

So my question is what do you suggest to do? Wheather you have same expirience? Is this tad going to survive?

Thank you.

Btw. I got two more eggs week later, everything seems to be fine, i will be much more careful


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

I don’t have much experience with this but seeing as no one else has posted yet I’ll ease your mind. I’ve herd of tads hatching prematurely before, usually it’s from bad jelly and not dropping them, but they do survive. I would be expected then if the tad has hatched prematurely that it would be fairly motionless since it is still developing as if it were still in an egg. Considering your egg was three weeks old I expect you should see him becoming active within the next week.


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't have frogs but I would imagine leave it alone and don't try to keep poking at it to make it move.

If it starts to decompose you know it's dead. If it starts to move you know it's alive. But don't poke or prod at it or shake the cup to try to satisfy your own curiosity if it's dead because you'll likely stress it into dying.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Tadpoles barley do anything for the first week or so..If the tad had been developing for 3 weeks and was ready to hatch any ways..You squeezing it probably just nudged him out..Seriously don't worry about this..
Brian


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Ok, thank you all for your replys, i will observe him and let you know later how is he doing.

dwdragon: i know, i obviously did this only initally once i put him into the cup.


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

I took a pic of that tad yesterday. Today i have seen some more movement, i moved him in to a bigger container.










Are those veins on the right side of the picture sign of anything bad?

Thank you.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

he looks like a very well formed tad.. just let him be ..


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Those almost look like external gills, but the gills develop into the body at around two weeks, and your tad has clearly developed past the egg stage and into a free swimming tad. Odd...


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

froglet said:


> he looks like a very well formed tad.. just let him be ..


What he said...relax he looks very good..
Brian


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

In the words of our last great President, "I feel your pain." Its very easy to obsess over your clutch and end up making rookie mistakes (I know, I've done it). Just let them be and they will sort themselves out. Ohh, and good luck, hopefully you will get some tadpacks.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

I couldn't say for sure with Lamasi tads, but something similar happened with my azureus tad a while back...out of the egg prematurely and didn't move much for a while either. But he/she has since gotten over it, is now very active, and is developing his/her hind legs and colour. So far so good anyway! Yours, aside from the rough birthing story, seems to be doing alright so far as well! If something significant is wrong with it, I'm sure it would let you know. I think just keep doing as you're doing, be careful and hopefully all will be well!


Ross.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Stop poking him!!! Like previously mentioned, tads tend to be very still when first hatched, but they are also at their most delicate and flipping them upside down and otherwise disturbing it will decrease your chances. Looks like this one will make it though, so congratulations!


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for your help everybody, i did not poke him anymore 
He is doing fine. 
Two tadpoles from the next clutch hatched properly just few days ago, but yesterday i found one dead(3rd day after hatching), no idea why. The other one is doing well. 
Meanwhile frogs laid another clutch, althought only one egg it makes me happy 

Here is my tadpole setup:









Thank you Michal


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Dobrý den Michal,

It's not unusual for a newly hatched tadpole to remain still and not move for quite some time. Try not to worry and "do too much". 

It's been a while since I was last in Praha (2001) and I miss it. Are there a lot or frog hobbyists in the city?

Philip


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Dobrý den but you still remeber- thats good
i love it here in Prague, and in whole Czech republic, althought being a medical student id like to move to US in future 
Prague is a real "must see" for everybody  Im glad that you like it.
I dont think that there are many froggers here,most of them are kinda profesional keepers, they keep almost all species avalible in the hobby. Thats also a reason why i came here on dendroboard, we dont have any source of infos like this one.
There are many people involved in to herps(snakes, chameleons, lizards etc.) but not much frog hobbyists, althought the hobby is growing here, every time i see more frogs on a herp fair that is held here in Prague every month.

Michal


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

They don't move much at all when they are first out of the egg - very easy to mistake them as dead.

For not having any frogs or tads DW - good advice.



dwdragon said:


> I don't have frogs but I would imagine leave it alone and don't try to keep poking at it to make it move.
> 
> If it starts to decompose you know it's dead. If it starts to move you know it's alive. But don't poke or prod at it or shake the cup to try to satisfy your own curiosity if it's dead because you'll likely stress it into dying.


----------

